# commercial bid



## DJ'S Outdoor (Feb 23, 2012)

was wondering if anyone could offer some help on bidding on this lot?


----------



## DJ'S Outdoor (Feb 23, 2012)

its all plowing, no salting or sanding or shoveling


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

60-80 +a haul off fee there no room for much snow


----------



## DJ'S Outdoor (Feb 23, 2012)

they pay to have it hauled out, this is actually at my part time job. my boss said he would hire me to do the plowing for next season. and pay someone else to haul it out because i am not equipped to haul it out


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

No more then $50 bucks.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

$40- $45 max around here


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do it for free as long as they keep you!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

the race to the bottom is on!


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

LOL, nepatsfan! If you have any sort of a truck, with any sort of a plow, that will take you all of 5-10 minutes, I'd say $40 per push as well


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

fairwaymowing;1456718 said:


> LOL, nepatsfan! If you have any sort of a truck, with any sort of a plow, that will take you all of 5-10 minutes, I'd say $40 per push as well


what about the cars coming in and out or better yet, the ones that stay parked there and you have to go back after to clean it up. There is only one place to push snow...what happens when some knucklehead parks there and goes into the store....now I gotta get out and ask him to move. Sometimes smaller parking lots suck worse than bigger ones. You can have it for 40 bucks, 50 bucks, 60 bucks, 70 bucks, maybe even 80 bucks. I would probably bid that at 90 bucks a push and plan on being there a half hour every time just because of the pita factor.


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

nepatsfan;1456830 said:


> what about the cars coming in and out or better yet, the ones that stay parked there and you have to go back after to clean it up. There is only one place to push snow...what happens when some knucklehead parks there and goes into the store....now I gotta get out and ask him to move. Sometimes smaller parking lots suck worse than bigger ones. You can have it for 40 bucks, 50 bucks, 60 bucks, 70 bucks, maybe even 80 bucks. I would probably bid that at 90 bucks a push and plan on being there a half hour every time just because of the pita factor.


couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DJ'S Outdoor;1456120 said:


> they pay to have it hauled out, *this is actually at my part* *time job*. my boss said he would hire me to do the plowing for next season. and pay someone else to haul it out because i am not equipped to haul it out


Not like he's going anywhere else.

I myself wouldn't do it. It's the old don't sh!t were you sleep thing. If you do a crappy job everyone will be looking at you!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

nepatsfan;1456255 said:


> the race to the bottom is on!


.......



DJ'S Outdoor;1456049 said:


> its all plowing, no salting or sanding or shoveling


How Long do you think this will take you to Plow???

What are you shooting for as an Hourly rate you want to make with your Truck????

What Are your Costs..Insurance, Fuel, Wear and Tear,Labor, Etc?????

You need to factor all these things in.....

A guy in Bendover Iowa could give you a Price...But how is that gonna Help You...

You need to sit down and Figure things out...Then come up with a Price....

I just Love these threads when guys just throw out Prices......Ok heres My Price...Are you ready...

$73.43.....Doe's this help you....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Matson Snow;1460929 said:


> .......
> 
> How Long do you think this will take you to Plow???
> 
> ...


Based on that price your getting 440.00 an hr?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1460934 said:


> Based on that price your getting 440.00 an hr?


:laughing:...Ya, so...Thats what we get Here in Bendover Iowa....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DJ'S Outdoor;1456047 said:


> was wondering if anyone could offer some help on bidding on this lot?


I believe that you should educate this customer and let them know that stacking snow up against a building is not a bright idea. You should also let them know that you are not interested in the lot if you are not able to salt because you are just asking for a law suit. based on the information you have stated, i would price that lot between 75.00 and 130.00 up to 4" and increase in increments of a percentage determined by you. Finally, I would list a price for hauling away of snow that was plowed into the areas listed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BossPlow2010;1461513 said:


> I believe that you should educate this customer and let them know that stacking snow up against a building is not a bright idea. You should also let them know that you are not interested in the lot if you are not able to salt because you are just asking for a law suit. based on the information you have stated, i would price that lot between 75.00 and 130.00 up to 4" and increase in increments of a percentage determined by you. Finally, I would list a price for hauling away of snow that was plowed into the areas listed.


Read post #4


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Matson Snow;1460941 said:


> :laughing:...Ya, so...Thats what we get Here in Bendover Iowa....


REALLY!!! an your point is what ?? i would think really hard before you answer that!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That lot would fall under our minimum $40, that lot would take you all of two minutes, surprised the Firestone Auto Care doesn't have a truck ( I Google Earth street leveled it)


----------



## icl (Dec 20, 2011)

Matson Snow;1460941 said:


> :laughing:...Ya, so...Thats what we get Here in Bendover Iowa....


Where is Bendover Iowa? I am from Iowa and am willing to travel for this rate to move snow.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess it would take you about 15min to plow. My town is smaller than yours, and we have a lot of competition, be here it would go for about $30 - $35 per push.

I wouldn't worry about the salting, here in southern MN only the largest stores get salted regularly, but make shure you have it in your contract that they have chosen not to have deicing materials applied, CYA.

Typically what I would do for somenting like this would be to plow once before business hours, if there is 1" or more. I would return during business hours to plow what I could, around vehicles that are there, only is there is another 2 1/2" or more from first plowing.

The service levels and pricing in our part of the world is much different than a lot of what you hear of on plowsite. Apparently Minnesotans can tolerate some snow and ice, ane every Tom, Dick, and Harry has a plow on their truck keeping prices down.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

blee1ash;1468094 said:


> I guess it would take you about 15min to plow. My town is smaller than yours, and we have a lot of competition, be here it would go for about $30 - $35 per push.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the salting, here in southern MN only the largest stores get salted regularly, but make shure you have it in your contract that they have chosen not to have deicing materials applied, CYA.
> 
> ...


Just like one of my guys says "any Chuck with a truck and a plow is a snow removal company" same goes for lawn care
There is no way that lot would take 15 minutes


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I looked at the picture again, I guess I did over estimate at 15 min. It is a lot narrower than I originally thought, but I would rather over estimate than under estimate.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have no problem with the 15 minute estimate on that lot. It looks like there might be 2 inlets and you need to account for the time it takes to clear the snow from the muni plows. I don't know about you but I always have to wait for traffic to clear before I can back onto the street so that I can make full passes.


----------

